# CAN I GIVE MY RABBIT HAMSTER FOOD !



## RosieBunnie247 (Aug 5, 2012)

can i give my rabbit one hand full of hamster mussli it has sunflower seeds peanuts grean ball things and brown ball things + other seeds could i give her a hand full of that with her pellets and veg ?


----------



## Pipp (Aug 5, 2012)

not a good idea, nope.


----------



## missyscove (Aug 5, 2012)

I wouldn't recommend seeds and nuts for rabbits.


----------



## MiserySmith (Aug 5, 2012)

Not at all, pellets and hay are all a bunny needs for a staple diet. I've even heard of seeds and nuts posing a choking risk.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 5, 2012)

I'd check the formulation against a rabbit food first or call your vet and see what they say.


----------



## cwolfec (Aug 5, 2012)

I wouldn't give my bun anything not specifically for rabbits, just because of their sensitive tummies. If you're giving her regular pellets and veggies, I don't think there's a point in throwing in the extra food.


----------



## BabyRue (Aug 5, 2012)

*cwolfec wrote: *


> I wouldn't give my bun anything not specifically for rabbits, just because of their sensitive tummies. If you're giving her regular pellets and veggies, I don't think there's a point in throwing in the extra food.


Quoting this because it is so true and needs to be stressed.

Bunnies can get sick easily. I wont even buy treats that say they are good for multiple animals. Rabbit specific stuff only for my bun.


----------

